# Bagley balsa Finger Mullet baits for sale



## lurebuilder (Sep 2, 2015)

22 total, some used some new. Selling as a lot, not trades. $70 shipped PayPal only


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

I'll take them... send paypal info 

Thank you Tim


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

Looking forward to give 'em a try, PM me you paypal info and I will send payment. Thanks again, Tim


----------



## lurebuilder (Sep 2, 2015)

Thanks. Message sent


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

Money sent and deposited in account a week ago, can you tell me please when you plan to ship? Mailing address will be in Paypal as well as PM sent. Looking forward to your reply, thank you, Tim


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

Anyone have a contact number for lurebuilder? If so PM me.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

any update?


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

Not yet, would have thought he would have had friends or acquaintances on the board but guess not.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

might need to get the help of the site admin.

I think they might have some contact info.


----------



## joek (Jun 1, 2015)

TRy paypal. tell em you never got your order. they have contact info


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

Lures arrived yesterday, thank you, Tim


----------

